# Has anyone used a keylogger without being caught?



## 1969Trumbull (Jan 18, 2015)

I am currently trying to prove adultery in advance of filing for divorce. Adultery is grounds for divorce in SC and it would substantially change the financial circumstances for me. To make a long story short, I completely trusted and loved my husband of 10 years, since he presented himself as a church-going upstanding, moral citizen. Six months ago, I discovered on his phone a text to a prostitute arranging place, time and price. I confronted husband, but he claimed that was only ONE time, and he "never went through with it." He said it was a mistake and he was sorry, and wanted to stay married, loved me, etc. etc. so I forgave him because he said he'd never do it again. However, I did some digging, and recently was horrified to discover that he has a long history of a secret life throughout our entire marriage of anonymous casual sexual encounters, based on weekly, sometimes daily Craigs list posts seeking sex, and membership in at least 14 dating sites. But this is all PAST. I have plenty of past circumstantial evidence but the lawyer says I need current proof from the past six months, since the time that I forgave him. I contacted a PI and he will use GPS to follow WS to hotel or wherever. I decided to keep my eyes open, mouth shut, and DO NOT CONFRONT, and currently believe, based on lots of little clues, that he has not stopped his lying, sex-seeking activities at all, and is just finding better ways to hide it. I know I will have to pay the PI the $1500 for two weeks surveillance, but I was also thinking of using a key-logger. PI told me they are illegal, and that if husband finds out I could be prosecuted under federal law. Has anyone ever used a keylogger and not been caught? I want to find out as much infor as possible about his current behavior/contacts because it is so obvious that he is lying. I want to be smart about this. How dangerous, legally, is a key-logger to use? Thank you to all readers of my post for any advice because I am exhausted and traumatized just trying to pretend "I don't know" what he is up to.


----------



## IIJokerII (Apr 7, 2014)

Installing a key logger is a risky ordeal, and depends on many things. 

1) Whenever you have caught him have you made him aware as to how? If so then those methods will be forever suspect and he will use different avenues to do what he is doing without your being able to catch him. IF the Computer is a family owned item then you may use a key logger, however if it is known that you used whatever information to hack into any account of his that can and will be seen as a crime. Of course, one could accidentally leave their E-mail open per se, but it is a risk. 

2) If you have enough evidence and he has no proof of you and him having sex after the fact of you catching him then simply move to the next step and file. The date of you catching him can be altered in your favor if need be.

3) If you do not put on a key logger, then use the other information at hand such as cookies, web browser history, google search history and whatever else you can dig up. You can get software that will retrieve any and all deleted files and sometimes IM's and such will be captured as a web page browse and can be viewed. They also have software out there that will merely take screen shots at periodical moments at a rate of time you desire so you can see everything without having to break into an email or other password protected site.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Are you looking to install a keylogger onto a personal PC or something that's been issued to your husband by his employer?


----------



## carolinadreams (Nov 30, 2012)

What amount of money is worth staying in this relationship until you have your proof?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

carolinadreams said:


> What amount of money is worth staying in this relationship until you have your proof?


IIRC, OP lives in a state (SC) where infidelity is still relevant from a divorce perspective, which could therefore equate to a nice payout for her.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> IIRC, OP lives in a state (SC) where infidelity is still relevant from a divorce perspective, which could therefore equate to a nice payout for her.


And there's a prenup that would pretty much leave her broke. She needs the proof in a form that will stand up in court.

carolinadreams, bear in mind that anything you spend to catch him cheating can usually be taken from his share of the split. Spend the $1500 if you can.


----------



## blahfridge (Dec 6, 2014)

My husband used keyloggers on both our home computer and my laptop for almost 18 months. I let it go, despite the fact that it's illegal in my state. I did tell him that if he ever tries it again, I will not only leave him, I will prosecute. It's a dangerous thing to do in a marriage. Better to just get out, he's for sure still up to the same. Sex addiction and porn addiction are hard to stop. They usually go along with an addiction to booze. Good luck to you.


----------



## JasonKaven (Oct 24, 2014)

Trust is important. You can have a talk with him if think he is cheating. If he keeps hiding and lying, then get a stealth monitoring software like Aobo Keylogger for Mac to help you find out the truth. Keylogger for Mac - Stealth Keylogger for OS X and PC


----------



## adriana (Dec 21, 2013)

I installed keylogger on our home PC when I started suspecting my now ex-husband. At that time I didn't care too much about possible legal implications of what I was doing.... I just wanted to know what he was up to.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

GusPolinski said:


> Are you looking to install a keylogger onto a personal PC or something that's been issued to your husband by his employer?


This is important. Who owns the computer? Is it a shared home computer? 

How computer savvy is he?


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

I've run into many cases with EBlaster being installed.. 

You can not put anything on the computer that is shared... Its the same as giving consent for the police to search your HUSBANDS car or HIS set of draws in the bedroom.. 

That being said.. 

I have seen also where people used this info to send the PI to a place they might be meeting.. EG internet history shows he is going to a restaurant or hotel saturday night and the PI sets up at these possible places.. Or he is just followed from home on that specific day..

So telling a P.I. I think he is going out saturday night isn't as specific as he is going to this place saturday night.. Sometimes you just go on a hunch


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

I used a keylogger and did not get caught. It was effective.

I used it on a PC I paid for. Not sure how much of a difference that makes.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

I don't see the point of the key logger... You said you needed evidence for court. Well the key logger is inadmissible so it won't help you. You also already seem to know he's a cheat based on the current evidence (eg the Craig's lists ads, texts, etc.) so what value does it add? If anything it adds unnessasary risk. If he gets wise that you're onto him, it'll make your investigation even more difficult. If you hired the PI already, let him do his job. Photos taken in public with his mistress will definitely be admissible.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

BetrayedDad said:


> I don't see the point of the key logger... You said you needed evidence for court. Well the key logger is inadmissible so it won't help you. You also already seem to know he's a cheat based on the current evidence (eg the Craig's lists ads, texts, etc.) so what value does it add? If anything it adds unnessasary risk. If he gets wise that you're onto him, it'll make your investigation even more difficult. If you hired the PI already, let him do his job. Photos taken in public with his mistress will definitely be admissible.


But if it happens to catch a hidden e-mail or social media account, or an account to something like Tinder, AM, AFF, etc... along w/ the passwords?!?

Jackpot.

So, again, who owns the computer? IIRC, it's completely legit to install a keylogger onto a device that you personally own.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

BetrayedDad said:


> I don't see the point of the key logger... You said you needed evidence for court. Well the key logger is inadmissible so it won't help you. You also already seem to know he's a cheat based on the current evidence (eg the Craig's lists ads, texts, etc.) so what value does it add? If anything it adds unnessasary risk. If he gets wise that you're onto him, it'll make your investigation even more difficult. If you hired the PI already, let him do his job. Photos taken in public with his mistress will definitely be admissible.


As she said in her original post, she needs NEW evidence. What she currently has is older, and before she forgave him. I assume the divorce laws in that State require proof of infidelity occurring after a reconciliation, otherwise old evidence means diddly squat - she forgave him, they reconciled, anything he did before that is now non-existant. Keeps somebody from filing for divorce with $$$ in their favor by claiming infidelity from 20 years ago or something.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

As most people have said, they need more information to go on - who owns the computer? Is your husband tech savvy or not? Does he even know what a key logger is?

If you can get away with it, I say do it. As others have said, use the information you may find in a way that gets him caught red-handed - away from the computer. He sets up a "date", send the PI there, or go yourself.

Any passwords to sites or email you might get can be useful if there's something incriminating there. If it's a shared computer, you can just say he left his email open.

Just play dumb if you have to, including to your own lawyer if it ever gets that far. Don't tell anyone you've put a keylogger on the computer, not even your best friend or your sister. And make sure to completely delete it when it's no longer needed.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

My WW never discovered the keylogger. It was invaluable. Basically she knew I monitoring the cell phone, so she didn't use it. But she was greedy. So I got her passwords to all her social stuff, the IM messages she typed, and her fake email account. Even learned she changed passwords every other day to several of them.

I never told her or used that information directly. But it did allow me to screw up her plans, push her on certain things, force her to lie, then blow holes in her lies.

That's sort of how you'll have to do it. Whatever you gain from it is inadmissible in court. But you might learn what day he's meeting up with someone and just happen to have a PI following at that exact time to gather legally admissible evidence. Added bonus is the PI could testify every time he followed him, he was cheating.


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

use what you have to or hire a PI. If ones' world is collapsing, then 'it is what it is' but get the truth and attack. I am in support of eblaster and webwatcher


----------



## catsa (Jun 8, 2013)

I have Spector with eBlaster on both Mac and Windows laptop. Works great! I paid for both, and pay for the internet service. I use them as described above, just to stay ahead of spouse's bad plans.

I had WebWatcher on both at the same time, but found it missed a lot, didn't have screenshots in case of Skyping. WW is very cumbersome to use, have to login each time you want to follow a link to website. Removed the WW from both.

Good luck. Be a super sleuth! And NEVER tip your hand!


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

I used SpyAgent, it gets everything and screenshots. But it is difficult to use and you have to make the file exceptions in your virus scanner for it to work properly. But I wouldn't recommend it as it isn't very user friendly. I wish I had go with my first choice like Spector Pro and eBlaster. 

With that said, it did help me monitor her, and observing her other actions, I was reasonably sure there was NC. I eventually uninstalled it when I felt I was ready. The laptop she was using for her conversations with OM has long since stopped working.

Does she know about the monitoring program? Of course not. All she knows is that I'm good with computers and can find things out.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Racer said:


> My WW never discovered the keylogger. It was invaluable. Basically she knew I monitoring the cell phone, so she didn't use it. But she was greedy. So I got her passwords to all her social stuff, the IM messages she typed, and her fake email account. Even learned she changed passwords every other day to several of them.
> 
> I never told her or used that information directly. But it did allow me to screw up her plans, push her on certain things, force her to lie, then blow holes in her lies.
> 
> That's sort of how you'll have to do it. Whatever you gain from it is inadmissible in court. But you might learn what day he's meeting up with someone and just happen to have a PI following at that exact time to gather legally admissible evidence. Added bonus is the PI could testify every time he followed him, he was cheating.


----------



## pollywog (May 30, 2013)

I used spector soft/eblaster for a couple months. Got the info I needed then uninstalled it. I knew he had a secret email account and I wanted the pw to it because that is where I found what he kept denying. I already knew just needed to prove to myself he was a lying jerk. We are trying to have a normal marriage now but not happening on my part. Have no clue if illegal in my state but I did it anyway and would have suffered the outcome had I been caught. OW has a high profile job and I don't really think they would have pushed the issue due to the info she was sending via email and risk it becoming public or getting to her employer and family.


----------



## MrDude (Jun 21, 2010)

I used a keylogger when my wife was having an affair because it was completely online (except for one physical weekend).

If you get the right one it can hide itself and not even show up when looking through the file system. To get access to it you have to press some combination of keys that you set, plus a password.

along with getting conversations etc you also get username and password along which website. Make it really easy to then log in and see what is going on if he is accessing the sites from some other location.

As others have mentioned, only do this if you own the computer.

t.c.


----------



## eric1 (Apr 10, 2015)

If you ever get caught just plead ignorance and say it must be a virus. It's very, very difficult to get caught if you're careful.


----------



## BrutalHonesty (Apr 5, 2015)

> since he presented himself as a church-going upstanding, moral citizen


Yeah... Those are the worst...



> Sex addiction and porn addiction are hard to stop.


Specially because those are just bs excuses people, specially wealthy famous ones, use to justify their crap behaviour. Sex, as a basic human need, can be as much classified an addiction as can breathing. 

A guy who goes around in society presenting himself as a moral upstanding men doesn't have a psychological problem that compels him to seek unending sexual gratification (that a real sexual disorder that could be labeled as an "addiction" would entail). He is just a slimeball. And quite a typical one.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

I used a keylogger successfully. Not the only thing I used, but I had no problems with it. You'll of course want one where you can get the collected information on an internet page instead of having to go back to that same computer. I used webwatcher.

Factors that make it less risky:

- BS is tech savvy 
- WS is not tech savvy
- BS has unfettered access to the computer for at least a couple of hours
- Computer has a relatively fast processor. (With an older computer or one with a cheap processor, the keylogger software may cause delays or glitches - that cause suspicion).


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I've read good things about Spector Pro, especially when paired w/ the eBlaster add-on. At around $200 (that's for both Spector Pro and eBlaster), it's kinda spendy, though.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

* My question would have to be "Has any innocent suspecting spouse ever been summarily indicted, tried, and incarcerated for installing a key logger onto their family computer to catch a wayward spouse? What self-respecting DA would ever want to try such a case before a jury, knowing that the defense attorney is figuratively going to castrate any witness that the prosecution calls, more especially the cheating spouse! And making a simple rehabilitation of the prosecutorial witness a damn-near impossibility!

And then for the DA to finally hear those two little words that can so often be detrimental to his livlihood: "Not Guilty!"

If I were a state legislator, I would greatly advocate changing that law to make surveillance against a suspected cheating spouse as a "totally legal" measure, in that a spouse has every legal expectation and the inherent right to try to either preserve his or her legally marital union, or the right to legally find out as to whether it has been breached!

It's only common sense!*


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

arbitrator said:


> * My question would have to be "Has any innocent suspecting spouse ever been summarily indicted, tried, and incarcerated for installing a key logger onto their family computer to catch a wayward spouse? What self-respecting DA would ever want to try such a case before a jury, knowing that the defense attorney is figuratively going to castrate any witness that the prosecution calls, more especially the cheating spouse! And making a simple rehabilitation of the prosecutorial witness a damn-near impossibility!
> 
> And then for the DA to finally hear those two little words that can so often be detrimental to his livlihood: "Not Guilty!"
> 
> ...


Post Of the day.


----------



## wranglerman (May 12, 2013)

Phuck keylogger.

Private Investigator, 3wk tail 24/7, to hell with cost.

Ensure telephoto lenses and close ups of genetalia and any intimate and maritally inappropriate behaviour, if they meet in public places then long range recording equipment can be used legally.

do it once, do it right and get the right settlement!


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes.

I have this one:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004ZGXU48

It works on most USB keyboards.

At the time my wife was going through a, at best, emotional affair, so I was trying to see how bad it was. This worked as advertised. You have to plug the keyboard into the back of the logger.


----------



## eric1 (Apr 10, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> I've read good things about Spector Pro, especially when paired w/ the eBlaster add-on. At around $200 (that's for both Spector Pro and eBlaster), it's kinda spendy, though.



This is the ONLY one that I suggest using. It will even get screenshots!


----------

